# Ian advice please



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Ian.I have bought some Probiotic capsules, Bio-Kult, Protexin health care, 14 different probiotic strains . It says on the bottle to take 1-2 twice a day with food, i thought you had to take probiotics before food, how is the best way to take them, and should i try just 1 twice a day to start with.Any advice please.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

As they are capsuals, i am assuming that they are enteric coated (most caps are), which means that they will stay intact in the stomach for longer so they will have a better chance of getting in to the intestines reasonably in tact. if that is the way teh manufacturer advises you take them, i would follw their direction and see how it goes. although i would still take them with teh smallest meal of the day like breakfast so they are out of the stomach as quickly as possible. i usually advise taking the powdered probiotics on an empty stomach as they will leave teh stomach in about 10 - 15 minutes as they are taken mixed with water. start on 1 a day for a week or so and see if you get any herx. if you do, carry on untill teh herx stops and then go up to two a day if you feel you need to. how may bacteria are in each cap? cheersIan


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks Ian.It says on the bottle. Strength. minimum 2 billion probiotic microrganisms per capsule(2x10%/capsule) equivilent to 10 billion probiotic organisms per gram(1x10% CFU/gram) There are 14 different probiotic strains in each capsule not 11 as i thought. I got them from www.bio-kult.com. I hope these will be good ones as they contain every strain i have ever heard of.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi CherryThat is a fair cocktail! get em down you and see how they go.CheersIan


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

IanI have been taking just one a day so far, ive gor some bloating and wind, when should i go up to 2 capsules, it says 1-2 taken twice a day on bottle, what do you think. ? Please


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

hi CherryWhen the bloating and wind dies down give it a few days and try two. if that goes well for a week, then carry on! listen to your body, it will let you know if two are too many. but remember you may have to wait up to 4 weeks to see any improvement, if the bacteria are going to work for you to any degree.cheersIan


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok, thanks Ian.


----------



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

Hiya, just noticed this post when searching this product as I have been thinking of trying them myself? How are you getting on Cherry? Do you think they are doing anything?


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Too soon to tell yet, not been on them for a month yet, will keep you posted.


----------



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

Just bought 120 of these off ebay for £12 so I'm hoping they work. Will start taking them next week


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Let me know Cat how you get on. You might get more bloating with them when you first start taking them, and dont take the full dose to start with, start low and build up.


----------

